# Duh Bull



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Pons Hunt Club 12-18-2009 I saw this buck 2 weeks ago and and when i told this guy he said "I Didn't see it". So I guess he didn't think it existed.....until today.BAM BIG BUCK DOWN!<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0746.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0746.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't believe nobody has replied to you posting this picture of a real nice buck! 
Nice shooting.
Normally by this time of year I have a freezer full of venison and start my way to making room for striper fillets. But this just hasn't been my year. Not for lack of trying. 
I guess that's why they call it hunting, not gettin'. 

Like I said, nice buck! 

Congrats.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice deer.*

That is a very nice buck. Much larger than anything that I have had the pleasure seeing this year. 

How long was the tines?

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pic. Nice job.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*??*

Just so you guys know, thats not me in that pic. I'm much better looking. His name is Joey he killed it as you can tell bt the crap eating grinn.


----------

